# NTs hate The Big Bang Theory.



## viva

I'm referring to the show, of course-- not the actual, you know, big bang theory.

Common sense dictates that NTs would adore a show about a bunch of nerdy physicists with obscure references out the wazoo, but I have been observing that most NTs seem to despise the show.

Do you agree? Why?


----------



## Pearls

I like the show (because of the characters Sheldon Cooper and Amy Farrah Fowler).


----------



## Stelmaria

Once you get over the fact that the main characters are nothing like real-life people, the show is actually quite fun.


----------



## Arbite

I enjoy it, because I realize it isn't a reflection on real life.


----------



## Juan M

Its a funny show, but you know the T.V. has this strange and dangerous power of making people believe that people is like that in real life, and people believing in negative stereotypes is annoying.


----------



## Cheveyo

viva said:


> I'm referring to the show, of course-- not the actual, you know, big bang theory.
> 
> Common sense dictates that NTs would adore a show about a bunch of nerdy physicists with obscure references out the wazoo, but I have been observing that most NTs seem to despise the show.
> 
> Do you agree? Why?


I enjoy it, and like Pearls, Shamy is my favorite couple.



I think the reason for the dislike is one of the following:
1.) They see themselves as the targets of ridicule by the writers of that show.
2.) People they know bring it up, rave about the show, and then tell them how much like one of the characters they are.
3.) It simply isn't their type of humor.


----------



## Sybok

its an awesome show, I watch it because Sheldon and Amy. Often enough, my T becomes stronger then my F^^ 
Hofstadter is way too whiny and dependant, Raj and Wolowitz are often funny, but sad (i dont like this sad stuff, Wolowitz' mothercomplex makes me angry, I want to scream "stand up, you little mothersboy and grow up!")... Penny is funny, but I would marry Bernadette :redface:


----------



## deSouza

Big Bang theory actually makes those negative stereotypes less negative by giving a human face to the strange nerds/geeks.


I like the show, and most characters. Even sheldon.


----------



## ToxicSilver

I love that show .


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Snow Leopard said:


> Once you get over the fact that the main characters are nothing like real-life geniuses, the show is actually quite fun.


Thank "god" my everyday life is way too boring to watch.


----------



## Proteus

viva said:


> I'm referring to the show, of course-- not the actual, you know, big bang theory.
> 
> Common sense dictates that NTs would adore a show about _*a bunch of nerdy physicists with obscure references out the wazoo,*_ but I have been observing that most NTs seem to despise the show.
> 
> Do you agree? Why?


That's just it, the show _isn't _about this type of stuff. It's a caricature of geek stereotypes combined with some random "science talk" thrown in to make the dialogue sound more intellectual and higher brow than it actually is. It's one of those shows non-nerdy people who are enamoured with the geek-chic trend that's so popular today like because "zomg nerdz r so cool"!. Lots of people who actually would fit under the nerd umbrella just find it lame and unfunny. Guess I should also mention I don't like sitcoms in general.

Futurama does a far better job of interjecting obscure scientific references while actually being funny.


----------



## lightened

well the show isn't humorous at all. how is it the best rated show on television again? they certainly do not get rating from me.


----------



## Finagle

I liked the first 10 episode or so, then it got boring. Not my kind of humor I guess. If you want a show that make fun of geeks, The IT Crowd is better in my opinion (British comedy FTW!)


----------



## searcheagle

Proteus said:


> That's just it, the show _isn't _about this type of stuff. It's a caricature of geek stereotypes combined with some random "science talk" thrown in to make the dialogue sound more intellectual and higher brow than it actually is. It's one of those shows non-nerdy people who are enamoured with the geek-chic trend that's so popular today like because "zomg nerdz r so cool"!. Lots of people who actually would fit under the nerd umbrella just find it lame and unfunny. Guess I should also mention I don't like sitcoms in general.
> 
> Futurama does a far better job of interjecting obscure scientific references while actually being funny.



I think Futurama is lame and unfunny and BBT is hilarious. But personal preferences are personal after all. It reminds me off college and all my NT college friends are fans of it as well, and we all self identify as geek/nerd. This is the only place where anything geeky or nerdy gets a spotlight and I'm not going to complain about the spotlight.


----------



## Emerson

Really enjoy the show. The negative stereotypes (nerds are smart but also retarded when it comes to people) is going to be around regardless of the show, lets not give Chuck Lorre that much credit... I find its generally the popular 'Penny-esque' people who don't like the show from my observation. Since it shows her in a much more negative light than it shows Sheldon/Leonard/Howard/Raj.


----------



## Toru Okada

I sort of hate this show and I don't fully understand why. I think I've watched like 15 minutes of it. I also don't like xkcd and that sort of thing. Seems like the only people I know of who watch TBBT are older than 40 and not "physiks/nerd culture refrence lol!"


----------



## TheBoss

Wallmaster said:


> Seems like the only people I know of who watch TBBT are older than 40 and not "physiks/nerd culture refrence lol!"


Well I am under 40 and physics-something geekish.
I loved the show (though it got boring and uninspired from a point onward). 

I _understand_ Sheldon.


----------



## Promethea

Some of the characters are caricature's of nt stereotypes that are nothing like real nts. Its like nts written by people who cannot possibly fathom what a real nt is; how they really think. NTs as entertaining novelty not as just.. people. 

The show doesn't represent women in a particularly flattering image either -- but nothing really does on television these days. 

Snarkarina » Blog Archive » Science, Women, and a Whole lot of Misogyny


----------



## Solrac026

I really like BBT, I find it hilarious. I'm not a genius, but at least I can relate to the nerdy characters on the show. Futurama is also funny. I don't know where you got the idea that NTs hate this show.


----------



## skycloud86

I like the programme, but the laugh track is awful and it makes you feel stupid, as if you don't know when to laugh. I don't watch it that much, though, and it could be a lot better.


----------



## Promethea

Proteus said:


> That's just it, the show _isn't _about this type of stuff. It's a caricature of geek stereotypes combined with some random "science talk" thrown in to make the dialogue sound more intellectual and higher brow than it actually is. It's one of those shows non-nerdy people who are enamoured with the geek-chic trend that's so popular today like because "zomg nerdz r so cool"!. Lots of people who actually would fit under the nerd umbrella just find it lame and unfunny. Guess I should also mention I don't like sitcoms in general.
> 
> Futurama does a far better job of interjecting obscure scientific references while actually being funny.


You said it even better. I should read the whole thread before I post. I really should.


----------



## Sonny

I love it.

I hate my name. It has nerd in it. Leo-nerd! 






The laugh track is annoying though.


----------



## HippoHunter94

I've seen every episode of that show, and the only reason to watch it is Sheldon Cooper and Amy Farrah Fowler.


----------



## Persephone

I hate sitcoms and TV shows in general, though sitcoms get 90% of my vitriol. I might hate the Big Bang Theory less than other sitcoms but it doesn't mean I'm not going to hate it.



Promethea said:


> You said it even better. I should read the whole thread before I post. I really should.


I should have too. Proteus is absolutely right. While it get a chuckle from me sometimes, the show on the whole is just lame and unfunny. It's for non-nerds who are into the "nerd culture" and nerds (NTs) who appreciate a sitcom that's about them and only they can understand. I do have a very particular taste in comedy. When it's not comedy (strictly), I like humor, but sitcoms are on one of the lowest rungs in entertainment for me because there is essentially no greater point than to be "funny" on a periodic basis. And they always recycle their jokes. What the hell. I would rather not hear a joke at all than hear it over 9000 times.

I get bored easily. Like, extremely easily. I will play a video game for three days and nights straight and then never go back to it because I'd be totally bored by it. Now I don't even play video games because they're all the same and thus boring. The same with entertainment.


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions

I don't like it because the jokes feel incredibly forced and the characters are more of a mash up of nerd stereotypes than representations of real people. As far as sitcoms go I like Modern Family the best.


----------



## runnerveran

I do like TBBT, but not as much as I like South Park or Futurama.



skycloud86 said:


> I like the programme, but the laugh track is awful and it makes you feel stupid, as if you don't know when to laugh. I don't watch it that much, though, and it could be a lot better.




I _*hate*_ laugh tracks for the reason you stated, as well as the fact that they're annoying and distracting. They need to be rid of entirely. And_ immediately_.


----------



## danlikesgirls

yeah it's alright, not as good as 2 and a Half men though


----------



## quadrivium

It's too forced for me. It tries too hard. However, most sitcoms do.


----------



## Mind Swirl

Finagle said:


> I liked the first 10 episode or so, then it got boring. Not my kind of humor I guess.


 It was similar with me. A friend had the series and we watched the first season which I thought had some pretty funny bits, but I noticed it got increasingly boring the more I saw. Maybe it was because they use the same kind of jokes over and over.

Not the worst show ever, not the best.


----------



## Seeker99

Of course one could complain about the caricuristic characters, unrealistic situations and annoying laugh track. But this is an enormous waste of your time, considering IT'S A SITCOM. If you can't deal with these things or don't like sitcom humour, that's fine. It doesn't mean the show is poorly made - it's just conforming to a genre, and there's nothing wrong with that. No, technical jargon and endless references don't make the dialogue clever. But it can still be entertaining.

I think the "geeks" who object to the show are annoyed by it because they feel like their world is being portrayed in a way that doesn't relate to them. People get annoyed because they personally don't fit the stereotypes. "I'm a scientist but I don't spend all my time watching sci fi", or "I'm a comic book fan but I don't dress up in silly costumes", or "I play video games but I don't have terrible social skills".

I can imagine how you would be annoyed if you're part of a subculture that for years has been made fun of, and is suddenly made "chic" in an unrealistic way. Yes, the show is a mish-mash of geek stereotypes. But it still manages to normalise these characters, who in most other shows would be nothing more than the target of a brief and bad-natured joke. If you're a "geek", a comic book fan, a physicist, whatever... I don't think people will actually believe that you live the life portrayed in the show. If you care about how "non-geeks" perceive you in relation to your geeky tendencies, I think this show can only be doing you a favour.

One complaint against the show however, that I do think is extremely valid is the feminist argument. And by the way, whatever happened to Leslie Winkle? I love Bernadette and Amy but IMHO the show was better before they were the female leads.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Finagle said:


> I liked the first 10 episode or so, then it got boring. Not my kind of humor I guess. If you want a show that make fun of geeks, The IT Crowd is better in my opinion (British comedy FTW!)


 Just watched the IT Crowd's first season. I was laughing just about the whole way through. Then again, my internship with my county's IT department for almost a year could make this funnier than it is to most people. "Have you tried turning it on? The wireless mouse stopped working, have you tried changing the batteries? You thought wireless mice didn't have batteries? Really?"


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Are you kidding me? Who could hate that show? Point them out to me! 

I'll make sure they never hate it again...... or live.........



I love the show, and so does one of my best friends who is an INTP.


----------



## Stelmaria

corgiflatmate said:


> It's too forced for me. It tries too hard. However, most sitcoms do.


This is my major criticism too, my key complaint is that it lacks subtlety. Like other Chuck Lorre shows, they try too hard for every line to be funny. Well that along with the annoying laugh track.

But sitcoms aren't exactly a higher art form, so...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Big fan here.

I have a real-life friend who is very much like Sheldon (my friend has Asperger's and a background in biochemistry). I don't understand why people would say that the characters are not realistic. How would one know that?


----------



## Praesepe

I like the show, though my like for it has cooled a bit now. Reading some of the posts here and reflecting upon the portrayals of the characters in the show, namely Sheldon, I've realized that the show is patently offensive. On almost every level. The way it portrays geek culture borders absurdity, its a throwback to cliches that go as far back as "The Revenge of the Nerds" stereotypes. And that film is superior to TBBT in every way. The depiction of Sheldon with all of his calculated idiosyncrasies and personality, is particularly irksome. I wouldn't really give a shit about how poorly and offensively the characters are being portrayed, if the show wasn't praised for being "realistic" in its portrayal of scientist types. Their social ineptitude is marketed as one of the burdens of highly intelligent people, when this is not the case. It's anti-intellectualism presented in reverse. A distinction needs to be made between true intelligence and knowing stuff and knowing when to deploy your knowledge in conversation in order to seem intelligent. TBBT seeks to blur that distinction. And it seems like I am placing a lot of expectation on a middle-brow sitcom, but the truth must be made known...

The writing quality has declined considerably by the way.


----------



## Silent_Enigma

It's not that bad. I was really thinking about the real Big Bang . I thought you were going to say some INTJs hate the fact that astrophysicist don't yet understand what caused the singularity. Oh well....another day.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

lightened said:


> well the show isn't humorous at all. how is it the best rated show on television again? they certainly do not get rating from me.


 It used to be so much funnier. Now it gets kinda repetative.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

Snakecharmer said:


> Big fan here.
> 
> I have a real-life friend who is very much like Sheldon (my friend has Asperger's and a background in biochemistry). I don't understand why people would say that the characters are not realistic. How would one know that?


supposedly the shows creator based all the characters on real-life people, or at least the traits of real-life people he knew. And yes, Sheldon is like the poster-child for Aspergers.


----------



## TheBeanie

Its one of my favorite shows.. it tends to bring a whole glamorous aspect to knowledge (hence reduces peoples' ignorance while making them laugh) which I really appreciate. I also think it's quite funny and one of the best sitcoms to ever air on the telle. 
Why would you _hate_ something like that - words like that should be reserved for shows like Jersey Shore.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Miss Scarlet said:


> Are you kidding me? Who could hate that show? Point them out to me!
> 
> I'll make sure they never hate it again...... or live.........
> 
> 
> 
> I love the show, and so does one of my best friends who is an INTP.


I am going to say I hate it just to see what you will do. ENTJ's are so cute when they are angry.


----------



## Iustinus

Eh, my ENTJ friend adores the show.


----------



## Briguy

I wish the show had better writing, the entire series has basically revolved around
1. A cold open about Penny not understanding something
2. The Barenaked ladies sing the theme
3. The girls break off and try to teach Penny science, and talk about how hard it was to be gifted as a child
4. Raj does something feminine
5. Howard references how much he hates his mother
6. Sheldon has a side adventure where he takes on his irrational fear(s), or society, or Will Weaton.
7. Toss to commercial
8. Sheldon is yet again undermined, Leonard pines for Penny, were all reminded for the 9 millionth time that "nerds" can't get laid.
9. Amy does something lesbian-ish to Penny and the credits role.

However I watch this show all the time, despite the poor effort by the writing staff, hence my self loathing. Also I may start a running total of how many times the phrase "here we go" is used, it bothers me.


----------



## Briguy

juansmustache said:


> I hate the Big Bang Theory. It's a horribly written show with more charicatures than characters. I love television and film but Big Bang's charicatures seem so two dimensional. Not to mention the horrible laugh tracks and awkward pauses, they should not be earning 11 million viewers when Parks and Recreation only get about 5 million.


THANK YOU!!!! Someone who sees it from my point of view.


----------



## Unforgettable

I REALLY HATE AND DESPISE THIS SHOW. it is just superficial with NO REAL story


----------



## Resolution

It reduces NTs to mocking caricatures of stereotypical behavior. 

But the way the show touts its own intelligence with witty references is pleasing in the "I know that too, I must be smart" kind of way.


----------



## Polymaniac

It's okay. It can have some funny moments. If only the characters were more realistic and the show wasn't so popularized. The show itself doesn't piss me off so much as the less intelligent people who watch it, and in turn accept the nerd caricatures as fact.


----------



## Sarafina

I think the show has a few funny "grin" moments.....but in general it's feelers "take" on NT's versus actual NT humor which is more Monty Python/Kids in the Hall/Upright Citizen's Brigade kinda I think or at least for me. That show is just kinda dumbed down.....I do like the one guy who is so ANTI feeler though I (sorry I don't know names)....saw the episode where he was having to car pool and laughed pretty hard, cause i have known that guy.


----------



## Sarafina

Briguy said:


> I wish the show had better writing, the entire series has basically revolved around
> 1. A cold open about Penny not understanding something
> 2. The Barenaked ladies sing the theme
> 3. The girls break off and try to teach Penny science, and talk about how hard it was to be gifted as a child
> 4. Raj does something feminine
> 5. Howard references how much he hates his mother
> 6. Sheldon has a side adventure where he takes on his irrational fear(s), or society, or Will Weaton.
> 7. Toss to commercial
> 8. Sheldon is yet again undermined, Leonard pines for Penny, were all reminded for the 9 millionth time that "nerds" can't get laid.
> 9. Amy does something lesbian-ish to Penny and the credits role.
> 
> However I watch this show all the time, despite the poor effort by the writing staff, hence my self loathing. Also I may start a running total of how many times the phrase "here we go" is used, it bothers me.


Should have just quoted this and called it a day....truth.


----------



## minavanhelsing

I think the show's really cute. Good for a low-budget sitcom--it's not my favorite, but in the "intensifying banal, relatable occurrences to absurd levels" category of humor that's central to sitcoms, I find it a lot more relatable than say, a show about a husband, wife, and their two perky children. I've seen the entire first season plus some later episodes, and it usually gets a few chuckles out of me. The only show I've watched that's frequently gotten me to cackle out loud is House MD--and right now I'm watching TBBT because I've got an enormous headache and I also happen to be hugely emotionally invested in House. TBBT is good when I need something light.


----------



## angelcosine

I love Sheldon Cooper. And Sheldon-Amy, they just remind me of my own relationship and I found it pretty funny to laugh at. Ehehe.


----------



## Joseph

This show is an abomination. It's geared to the absolute lowest common denominator and unlike 2.5 Men, people actually think it's good...

I watched a full two episodes and didn't laugh once. I was never surprised, I could predict everything that was going to happen. The characters are awful, one dimensional and bland in every possible aspect of the (broad) word. It's never witty, informative, abrasive, or even mildly interesting. It's a shitty sitcom that has taken absolutely no chances, that's why it succeeded. People don't watch it for entertainment, they watch it shut their mind off, to laugh when they are told to laugh and to roll their eyes when they are told to. Is that entertainment? The most painful part is that they depict these supposedly smart people as completely boring and static characters. The characters are not compelling, dynamic, or even remotely relatable. I feel the same way black people feel about that Tyler perry bullshit.

It's a boring show made by boring people who fabricate boring stereotypes for other boring people to watch. Enjoy your shit, nuts and all.


----------



## Dan E

viva said:


> I'm referring to the show, of course-- not the actual, you know, big bang theory.
> 
> Common sense dictates that NTs would adore a show about a bunch of nerdy physicists with obscure references out the wazoo, but I have been observing that most NTs seem to despise the show.
> 
> Do you agree? Why?



I actually enjoy it. I find it cute.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Joseph said:


> This show is an abomination. It's geared to the absolute lowest common denominator and unlike 2.5 Men, people actually think it's good...
> 
> I watched a full two episodes and didn't laugh once. I was never surprised, I could predict everything that was going to happen. The characters are awful, one dimensional and bland in every possible aspect of the (broad) word. It's never witty, informative, abrasive, or even mildly interesting. It's a shitty sitcom that has taken absolutely no chances, that's why it succeeded. People don't watch it for entertainment, they watch it shut their mind off, to laugh when they are told to laugh and to roll their eyes when they are told to. Is that entertainment? The most painful part is that they depict these supposedly smart people as completely boring and static characters. The characters are not compelling, dynamic, or even remotely relatable. I feel the same way black people feel about that Tyler perry bullshit.
> 
> It's a boring show made by boring people who fabricate boring stereotypes for other boring people to watch. Enjoy your shit, nuts and all.


My babies.

You must bear them.


----------



## Azubane

I dont like the show because the guys try to hard to be nerdy.
The jokes are not usually clever and the jokes are too blunt for the inquisitive mind.


----------



## MrMagpie

Joseph said:


> This show is an abomination. It's geared to the absolute lowest common denominator and unlike 2.5 Men, people actually think it's good...
> 
> I watched a full two episodes and didn't laugh once. I was never surprised, I could predict everything that was going to happen. The characters are awful, one dimensional and bland in every possible aspect of the (broad) word. It's never witty, informative, abrasive, or even mildly interesting. It's a shitty sitcom that has taken absolutely no chances, that's why it succeeded. People don't watch it for entertainment, they watch it shut their mind off, to laugh when they are told to laugh and to roll their eyes when they are told to. Is that entertainment? The most painful part is that they depict these supposedly smart people as completely boring and static characters. The characters are not compelling, dynamic, or even remotely relatable. I feel the same way black people feel about that Tyler perry bullshit.
> 
> It's a boring show made by boring people who fabricate boring stereotypes for other boring people to watch. Enjoy your shit, nuts and all.


This is precisely why I don't like the show. It's a sitcom. There is nothing interesting or imaginative about it, and the characters are extremely stereotypical. When I want to watch characters that I can relate to on programs that are actually striving for some sort of intellectual stimulation in their audience, I watch Sherlock or Abed from Community.


----------



## Spin

I prefer to watch documentaries and lectures rather than sitcoms that perpetuate negative stereotypes.


----------



## Lotan

The Big Bang Theory doesn't actually seem to be aimed AT 'nerds', despite being about them. It's aimed at a wide audience rather than the demographic of the characters portrayed in the show. I've seen a few episodes, and there are a couple times I found it funny, but overall it felt more like you were supposed to laugh AT the characters rather than WITH them. The characters are stereotypes, and often not very affectionate ones at that. Most people I know who love Big Bang Theory are as far from nerdy as possible.

Community, which seems to be an NT favorite (and is my personal favorite comedy show right now), doesn't have most of those problems in my opinion. If you dislike Big Bang Theory for the reasons I mentioned, give Community a try.


----------



## Anonynony

Here is my theory on television. If a show sucks, it's going to have tons of seasons & way too many episodes per season. *cough* Big Bang Theory *cough*


----------



## TaoPaiPai

I watch it for Amy. I totally dig nerdy girls.


----------



## Bricolage

Joseph said:


> This show is an abomination. It's geared to the absolute lowest common denominator and unlike 2.5 Men, people actually think it's good...
> 
> I watched a full two episodes and didn't laugh once. I was never surprised, I could predict everything that was going to happen. The characters are awful, one dimensional and bland in every possible aspect of the (broad) word. It's never witty, informative, abrasive, or even mildly interesting. It's a shitty sitcom that has taken absolutely no chances, that's why it succeeded. People don't watch it for entertainment, they watch it shut their mind off, to laugh when they are told to laugh and to roll their eyes when they are told to. Is that entertainment? The most painful part is that they depict these supposedly smart people as completely boring and static characters. The characters are not compelling, dynamic, or even remotely relatable. I feel the same way black people feel about that Tyler perry bullshit.
> 
> It's a boring show made by boring people who fabricate boring stereotypes for other boring people to watch. Enjoy your shit, nuts and all.


I liked how this slammed Tyler Perry and Charlie Sheen as well as The Gang Bang Theory. Three of the worst cultural gadflies and intellectual degradations of the last half century.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

NTs hate The Big Bang Theory because it's the nerd equivalent to blackface.


----------



## mastelsa

I consider myself a nerd and I thoroughly enjoy the show. It makes me laugh because in many instances I do actually relate to the characters. I'm actually curious regarding what "negative" stereotypes people think this show perpetuates. I mean, I can see how it could be considered as perpetuating certain stereotypes, but I can't really think of any that are inherently negative, and I can also think of just as many stereotypes the show goes against. I haven't ever felt ridiculed by any of the jokes, and I see it more as a celebration of nerdiness more than anything else, even if the characters aren't particularly realistic.


----------



## muhahaha

viva said:


> I'm referring to the show, of course-- not the actual, you know, big bang theory.
> 
> Common sense dictates that NTs would adore a show about a bunch of nerdy physicists with obscure references out the wazoo, but I have been observing that most NTs seem to despise the show.
> 
> Do you agree? Why?


I think mabye you mean primarily INT's... and it's probably because the lead character is a SJ which they find insufferable! :laughing:


----------



## DiamondDays

I really like TBBT. It's fiction, i don't care if it makes sense.


----------



## Jeffrey

true for me. gave it a try. didnt like it


----------



## muhahaha

DiamondDays said:


> I really like TBBT. It's fiction, i don't care if it makes sense.


OMG you look just like Chandler Bing just thought i'd say... :tongue:


----------



## muhahaha

Jeffrey said:


> true for me. gave it a try. didnt like it


There's not much you like? is there? :laughing:


----------



## Tea Path

I think the show is witty and great. It's a lot like my life in many ways: we chat about nerdy things, gadgets, gizmos. My friends and I also do "normal" things like go to concerts, plays. I like comics but don't engage in them cause I'm too busy. It's a stereotype about a subset of geeks-yes, some of it is an aggregate of all geeks combined, making it unrealistic in one person, but many of those stereotypes are true.


----------



## Strappado

I've never been a huge fan of generic sitcom style shows in the first place, which put me off to a bad start with The Big Bang Theory. Then, after watching a few episodes it became really clear that it wasn't suppose to be for nerds or people with any "odd" interests. There are so many instances of say, Sheldon going "I was playing an N64 emulator" or "I was playing Dungeons & Dragons" and then the laugh track coming on. I remember there was a scene of Sheldon listing off all the consoles a thief stole and the studio audience was going crazy. There wasn't a single joke or punchline, just a long list of popular video game consoles. To me that always denoted that the joke is liking nerdy things. 
Contrast the show Community which had an entire episode about Dungeons & Dragons that was hilarious because it was laughing with nerdy or intelligent people, not at them.

Most of the people I'vet met that really like the show are just your average person who maybe play a bit of video games or read comics as a kid. There are a few people I went to school with who thought they were so much like Sheldon and "So random and nerdy lol! XDD" though. I don't think a person's opinion toward the show is really based on their personality. It's about how seriously they take their interests, and what said interests are.


----------



## Empty

Room mate and best friend [ENTP] is mildly fond of it.

I [INTP] think it is retarded.

Statistically, my sample size of two does nothing to answer your question.


----------



## Jeffrey

muhahaha said:


> There's not much you like? is there? :laughing:


hehe

TV, movies and video games are entertainment media that hardly get me. There are a very few TV shows I like.. the latest was Suits btw.

Prefer sports and documentaries better if I watch any TV.

Guess you love Bing bang theory? My ISTP friend refers at least something from the show everytime I see him.


----------



## Tea Path

It's just a show, not a show of intelligence or preferences. But, if you must, judge away ;-)


----------



## nakkinaama

Every comedy that has an appeal like that usually sucks balls.


----------



## nakkinaama

Maybe sucking balls was too harsh.


----------



## Holgrave

FYI, I don't like it either. AND in case you're too lazy to look at my sig or the little label under my name, I am an ISTJ.


----------



## muhahaha

Holgrave said:


> FYI, I don't like it either. AND in case you're too lazy to look at my sig or the little label under my name, I am an ISTJ.


Even Sheldon?


----------



## nakkinaama

muhahaha said:


> Even Sheldon?


lol sheldie is stupid no offence FYI girl


----------



## Holgrave

muhahaha said:


> Even Sheldon?


He annoys me.


----------



## aliceinbrc

Haha, I actually love The Big Bang Theory. Or, to be more specific, I love Sheldon. The rest of the show is ok, but Sheldon makes me happy (and, as someone said before, I do love the Sheldon-Amy storylines). I wonder if the NTJs hate it because it's trying to reflect back your specific personality type but it misses the mark (in an obviously offensive way, if the comments so far are any indication). I think the NTPs like the quirkiness for quirkiness sake. I particularly love how Sheldon gets to be SO ENTP sometimes (the pedantic side lectures, the emotionally insensitive observations, etc.) and his friends just let him do it and love him anyway. Maybe that's why I like it.

Though, for the record, I wouldn't ever say that I am a boring person. That's a little ... ahem ... J.


----------



## muhahaha

DictionaryBook said:


> Every comedy that has an appeal like that usually sucks balls.


Woo most my ESFP friends love comedies.


----------



## muhahaha

Holgrave said:


> He annoys me.


Mabye he isn't a ISTJ after all..


----------



## muhahaha

DictionaryBook said:


> lol sheldie is stupid no offence FYI girl


Sheldons are your perfect match, get use to it kid. :laughing:


----------



## nakkinaama

muhahaha said:


> Sheldons are your perfect match, get use to it kid. :laughing:


UGH 
never. He is like a crying baby.


----------



## muhahaha

DictionaryBook said:


> UGH
> never. He is like a crying baby.


ISTJ/ESFP FTW.


----------



## nakkinaama

muhahaha said:


> ISTJ/ESFP FTW.


Lololo y you think that?


----------



## SublimeSerendipity

Sheldon is the stereotype of Aspies, not necessarily any personality type in particular. I think he's probably an INTJ/INTP actually but to many NTs they think he's an ST because of the Asperger's. Though typing fictional characters is almost impossible since most writers aren't keeping that in mind in the process so the characters lack one of the 16 types.

And as someone who used used to work in [biomedical] research - and still works in the field and deals with researchers daily, I can assure you that in that environment, such a personality is fairly common. The ongoing joke was that you get a bunch of researchers together and it's an Asperger's Convention!

As for the other characters, Raj, Leonard, Howard, and Penny.....I don't think those characters are as well developed and do hold on to some stereotypes.

I absolutely LOVE Amy Farrah Fowler!! Perhaps because she actually is the only one with actual knowledge in the field (having a PhD IRL).

I'm an NF so I can't speak for NTs, but I love the show. But I tend to enjoy most sit-coms. I love documentaries and serious stuff too (I can't get enough of the History Channel and Discovery, etc), but sometimes you just want to laugh and forget about life.

My hatred is reality TV. I want to shoot myself anytime I even hear about the Jersey Shore or the Kardashian clan or any of the other rubbish on those channels!!


----------



## nakkinaama

Actually hes the one with the super-hyper great memory. So that could explain alot


----------



## Tea Path

BuckeyeENFP said:


> Sheldon is the stereotype of Aspies, not necessarily any personality type in particular. I think he's probably an INTJ/INTP actually but to many NTs they think he's an ST because of the Asperger's. Though typing fictional characters is almost impossible since most writers aren't keeping that in mind in the process so the characters lack one of the 16 types.
> 
> And as someone who used used to work in [biomedical] research - and still works in the field and deals with researchers daily, I can assure you that in that environment, such a personality is fairly common. The ongoing joke was that you get a bunch of researchers together and it's an Asperger's Convention!
> 
> As for the other characters, Raj, Leonard, Howard, and Penny.....I don't think those characters are as well developed and do hold on to some stereotypes.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE Amy Farrah Fowler!! Perhaps because she actually is the only one with actual knowledge in the field (having a PhD IRL).
> 
> I'm an NF so I can't speak for NTs, but I love the show. But I tend to enjoy most sit-coms. I love documentaries and serious stuff too (I can't get enough of the History Channel and Discovery, etc), but sometimes you just want to laugh and forget about life.
> 
> My hatred is reality TV. I want to shoot myself anytime I even hear about the Jersey Shore or the Kardashian clan or any of the other rubbish on those channels!!


Interesting. I'm a scientist as well (surprisingly, a social one). I wonder how many NTs that hate/love the show are scientists.


----------



## His Name Is John

I kind of like it, but I have only watched one episode. I don't think I would enjoy it in the long run though. Something about it just wound me up slightly.


----------



## muhahaha

DictionaryBook said:


> Lololo y you think that?


Because Myers Briggs says that youse are most compatible i guess.


----------



## muhahaha

BuckeyeENFP said:


> Sheldon is the stereotype of Aspies, not necessarily any personality type in particular. I think he's probably an INTJ/INTP actually but to many NTs they think he's an ST because of the Asperger's. Though typing fictional characters is almost impossible since most writers aren't keeping that in mind in the process so the characters lack one of the 16 types.
> 
> And as someone who used used to work in [biomedical] research - and still works in the field and deals with researchers daily, I can assure you that in that environment, such a personality is fairly common. The ongoing joke was that you get a bunch of researchers together and it's an Asperger's Convention!
> 
> As for the other characters, Raj, Leonard, Howard, and Penny.....I don't think those characters are as well developed and do hold on to some stereotypes.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE Amy Farrah Fowler!! Perhaps because she actually is the only one with actual knowledge in the field (having a PhD IRL).
> 
> I'm an NF so I can't speak for NTs, but I love the show. But I tend to enjoy most sit-coms. I love documentaries and serious stuff too (I can't get enough of the History Channel and Discovery, etc), but sometimes you just want to laugh and forget about life.
> 
> My hatred is reality TV. I want to shoot myself anytime I even hear about the Jersey Shore or the Kardashian clan or any of the other rubbish on those channels!!


To P or not to P that is the question..


----------



## PlacentaCake

It's just like any other show, except the characters are poorly portayed stereotypical science "nerds". The writing is pretty good. It makes me laugh. What's the big deal?


----------



## SoulScream

I enjoy watching the show. It makes me laugh.


----------



## aef8234

I guess it makes people feel smarter?
The question is, how does feel and smart come together?


----------



## Anonynony

Some lady is trying to convince me TBBT is a good show("it's soo believable" she says).........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Doctor von Science

FigureSkater said:


> Some lady is trying to convince me TBBT is a good show("it's soo believable" she says).........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


Can you do me a huge favor and just punch her in the face for me? Thanks.


----------



## KateMarie999

It was two NTs and one NF who got me to watch the show. So not all NTs hate it. I'm sure plenty of them see it as something that pokes fun at them. My brother has Asperger's and I'm not offended by the Sheldon character. In fact, he and my dad watch the show together so my dad can point out what my brother sometimes sounds like to others. It's actually been very helpful to my brother.


----------



## Biracial

It's all about *Dr. Amy Farrah Fowler!*


----------



## SlowPoke68

I find it smarmy like most other things Chuck Lorre's grubby fingers touch.


----------



## Zerosum

I've never been able to get into sitcoms that much outside of the realms of Seinfeld.. But doesn't really mean a lot, because I don't watch a lot of tv..


----------

